# Securing TNC gap endorsement ..Is it a worry for Lien Holder?



## Flmarko (Jul 29, 2017)

Generally when switching to a new insurance carrier , the agent is required to forward the new policy coverage to any lien holders.
My question is does this become a concern since the new policy shows the TNC endorsement / gap insurance with the Lien Holder for financed vehicles which means you drive for Uber?
Thanks


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Flmarko said:


> Generally when switching to a new insurance carrier , the agent is required to forward the new policy coverage to any lien holders.
> My question is does this become a concern since the new policy shows the TNC endorsement / gap insurance with the Lien Holder for financed vehicles which means you drive for Uber?
> Thanks


I wouldn't think it would be unless there's something in your contract that says the vehicle won't be used for rideshare.


----------

